# Walther with wooded back strap



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Saw a nice Walther at the range this morning. I asked the jerk if I could take a look at his Walther. He just said no and covered it up. I could tell the slid had been engraved and the backstrap looked like wood or it could be fake wood.

I took out my Beretta CX4 and started shooting. When I came back to the table this jerk had the never to ask me if he could shoot it. I told him to fuck himself and he said I let you look at my Walther. I just told him that he was sick and should seek help right away.

The End


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Rude people alert in Tyler TX :anim_lol:

Yes - U can buy the wooden backstrap and can theroetically shape it however U want it to be.

I personally always thought that the wooden backstrap was ugly as hell on a P99.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

xoxo


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> Saw a nice Walther at the range this morning. I asked the jerk if I could take a look at his Walther. He just said no and covered it up. I could tell the slid had been engraved and the backstrap looked like wood or it could be fake wood.
> 
> I took out my Beretta CX4 and started shooting. When I came back to the table this jerk had the never to ask me if he could shoot it. I told him to fuck himself and he said I let you look at my Walther. I just told him that he was sick and should seek help right away.
> 
> The End


LOL, Spacedoggy I think you need to visit the range I go to here in NC I Wayne county. I was there when I guy showed up with his new Taurus Judge, we talked about it for awhile and when he saws that I was leaving he came to and asked if I would like to put a few down range. I said sure. I would hate to be a the wrong end of that, I shot .410 rounds. Last week a was admiring this guys badass AR-15. We talked for not even a minute and he asked if I wanted to put a clip down range. After reading some of the horror stories from people at a range I am counting my blessings.

If your ever at this neck of the woods drop me a e and we'll make some noise. and have some cooking: smt023


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

Spacedoggy, here in Louisiana at my local range people whom I never met before let me and my kids shoot a M16 with a 22 conversion, an AR15, a 1911 and a AK47. It seems most people in the south are more friendly and trusting. Anytime someone asks me to shoot one of my weapons, I always let them because they usually have a gun I never shot before and I get to shoot theirs. One guy even took pictures of my kids with the M16 and emailed them to me. My kids use this picture as their home page. As for the few A** holes
and rude people, they live a life of misery and seldom experience happiness.


----------



## Pitmaster (Apr 23, 2007)

I frequently and will usually offer to let someone shot my Walther. Its the easiest way for me to get asked if I want to shoot their gun. I usually do.:smt033


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Bash bash bash my home on the ranger were the spacedoggys and gun nut roam.

I believe he was a visitor with one of the Idpc or other groups. I will say he was a Yankee. (I think he was on his was to visit Ship, who else would love his Walther that much?)He was not a Texan so I understand why he is that why. If your around Texans long enough you will become a good person, It's just that simple. I'm proud of myself because over a year ago I was a Yankee and I would have asked him what crawled up his ass and say I hope it's cactus Andy with the long needles .

My main point was to find out about his gun from my Handgunforum friends and I'm just to dead tired after driving 925 miles and being in the Army to hurry up and wait and not know anything and add to that having the President come which seems chaotic but it's amazing that they do what they do. He sopke at my sons Basic Graduation at Fort Jackson yesterday. I'll talk more on another thread Sunday. I got to drop on my bed. Goodnight all. Only gone 4 days and to busy to get any sleep. Bye and goodnight. My Son for the one who knows him is now a grown man. I knew when he looked me in the eye and shook my hand. Got to stop watching those Army comercials. It was all hugs.


----------

